

The smallest possible valid (X)HTML documents - mathias
http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/minimal-html

======
code_duck
I've never seen the 'SHORTTAG NETENABL IMMEDNET' form before. I can't say I'm
sorry it's gone in HTML5, it feels quite wrong.

